# Sunday morning Christmas cookies



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I invited my friend's girls and their cousin over this morning to bake cookies, maybe we'll start a tradition.....their mother said they could stay as long as you want (why do all mother's say this LOL)

here's some s'mores cookies and peanut butter reindeer (I saw these on fb the other day). I thought the reindeer would look so cute looking as perfect as the recipe photo but I think I like all the goofy faces too.

Jodi of course had to get in on things...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmm they look great!!! It's fun to bake especially when you have little Helpers!! My 5 yr. Old granddaughter always wants to break the eggs, I hold my breath, but she does pretty good!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh cookie baking - how fun! Brings back wonderful childhood memories of baking Christmas cookies with my mom and all the fun (and mess) of decorating them. This is something I do with my kids now. I need to find a maltese cookie cutter so we can make little fluffs!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

The cookies sure look delicious. I am sure you had a great time baking. Enjoy them!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Brenda your cookies look yummy , i love to bake cookies with my grandaughter 
Lauren , yesterday i saw these little maltese cookies on pinterest , i hope the 
picture uploads ..







http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee282/jodublin/110478997078534977_lGF7h8Xb_c.jpg


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mmm they look great!!! It's fun to bake especially when you have little Helpers!! My 5 yr. Old granddaughter always wants to break the eggs, I hold my breath, but she does pretty good!


 
it is, I like them to do whatever they can otherwise just watching me is not much fun.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Those are so adorable!!:chili::chili: I might have to copy the idea. I wish I had someone to back with me. So much fun doing it with kids. When David was little he was allergic to raw wheat -- so if it was flour he would react. He could eat wheat that was baked. So I was on my own a lot


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow Brenda these Look amazing !!!!  xx


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Those cookies look amazing! Do you have a recipe? I nanny a 4 year old and a 2 year old, I'm always looking for fun things to do with the kids, especially to do with the holidays



jodublin said:


> Brenda your cookies look yummy , i love to bake cookies with my grandaughter
> Lauren , yesterday i saw these little maltese cookies on pinterest , i hope the
> picture uploads ..
> 
> ...


Those are ADORABLE! I love the little bows


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How fun!

My nephew isn't quite old enough to do cookies yet... Can't wait until he is!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

The cookies look so yummy!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh man....Christmas cookies!!! Baking cookies always gets one in the Christmas spirit!!!! Bren, they look great!! :aktion033: Good job :thumbsup:

In the last few years, I've gotten lazy and made the slice and bake kind...:w00t::blush: 

This year it's nothing at all without a kitchen in...but next year....


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Those are so adorable!!:chili::chili: I might have to copy the idea. I wish I had someone to back with me. So much fun doing it with kids. When David was little he was allergic to raw wheat -- so if it was flour he would react. He could eat wheat that was baked. So I was on my own a lot





Lynzodolly said:


> Wow Brenda these Look amazing !!!!  xx





AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> Those cookies look amazing! Do you have a recipe? I nanny a 4 year old and a 2 year old, I'm always looking for fun things to do with the kids, especially to do with the holidays
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grace'sMom said:


> How fun!
> 
> My nephew isn't quite old enough to do cookies yet... Can't wait until he is!


 
Hi again, thanks everyone for the oohs and ahhs...anyone drooling? lol


Sue I had no idea of all the things (raw wheat) that you can be allergic too...so is he still allergic?

here are the recipes....have fun, 

Pat, those slice and bakes are good too. There's no cookie I don't like...which is why i have high cholesterol... : ( I only had the tiniest taste of these...darn!

Bakergirl: Christmas S'mores.

Bakergirl: Peanut Butter Reindeer Cookies.


----------

